# Mouse ate fly?



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Today I saw a fly in one of my bin cages and one of my does caught it in her paws and ate it. I guess a little extra protein, but could it be harmful?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What! She didn't save any for me? 

Unless there's something wrong with it's immune system the digestive juices should deal handily with the fly and any tiny biotum present.

I feed my meeces oatmeal with little tiny grain beetles; I drown them in milk. My meeces love it. Especially the blue ones. They seem to crave the stuff, and the protein is just a bonus. I get a lot of stuff from food shelves and giveaways; feeding a large mousery can get a bit expensive, so it pays to be flexible.

Some times I throw the rolled oats in without milk and I've only seen one live one left in the tank the next day in all the months since I started doing that.

ps 'There was an old woman who swallowed a fly...' I hate when that happens when I'm biking out in the breeze. :roll:


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Lol, okay just making sure I didn't need to go treat everyone with internal parasite medicine 

Thanks moustress!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

lol my mice always chase and catch flies its so werid watching the prey suddenly becoming a mini preditor :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My cages all have screen tops, so there's not much random food fun going on.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I have screen tops to, but small flies still get through.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I sometimes feed my mice spiders. :roll:


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Mine love live crickets. that's action


----------



## Bethany02086 (Aug 13, 2012)

growing up we always fed our rats crickets, grasshoppers and junebugs. it's a miracle they didn't get worms though. mostly grasshoppers can carry the worms. the rats really loved the junebugs.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to feed mine crickets all the time. Now that I'm using different cages with large mesh holes, the crickets can get out and I don't so much anymore. I could tell one day when I startled them, because I tossed the crickets in, and all the mice freaked out! I had a dozen does in a big cage together, with 2 water bottles, and all of them climbed on top of the water bottles to get away from the crickets!

Imagine 6-7 mice all climbing each other on a tiny, 1.5 inch circle! It was epic King of the Hill! It took about 15 minutes for them to come down, and even then I'm pretty sure 2-3 of the does ate nearly all the crickets because the others didn't want to come down!


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

No a fly won't hurt. Lucky it wasnt a bee or wasp they bite. Actually insects are staple diet of wild mice.


----------

